# Freshly cut grass - is it dangerous?



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but if you already take him a few times a week to eat grass to his hearts content, I don't see why this would be any different except that it's already picked for him!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I would be concerned that my horse would choke on the small clippngs.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When I was a teenager, my dad fed my 2 year old horse a wheelbarrow full of fresh cut grass. She gobbled it all up and foundered. I am sure he fed her way too much. Be sure you only feed a small amount. I had that horse until she was 18 and she had recurrant lameness problems after the grass event. If I feed fresh cut grass, it will be what I can carry in my hands. No more. I had a bad experience with it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What I read was that the clippings are already fermenting so not a good idea.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

atomic said:


> I'm not an expert, but if you already take him a few times a week to eat grass to his hearts content...


He can only eat as much as he wants in those two hours he's out  Anyway I don't think that matters a lot...



atomic said:


> I don't see why this would be any different except that it's already picked for him!


The thing is the cut grass is very juicy, I don't know if it contains anything toxic right after it's cut etc, it's also cut into very fine clippings that a horse may choke on. I just googled a bit more and some people say their horse choked on them. Since I won't be giving him very much it wouldn't be a problem for me to sprinkle a bit into his trough, wait for him to eat it and add more so that he gets it in small amounts. Do you think that would work? Does anybody else know if there is anything toxic in the grass; could it cause him to colic?


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I am not an expert. All I can tell you is we've always given our horses grass clippings and still have all of them. I wouldn't feed them a trough full, naturally, but a pile here and there is probably not going to hurt much.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Saddlebag said:


> What I read was that the clippings are already fermenting so not a good idea.


If left in the bag in the heat so the moisture is just right - yes it will start to ferment.

HOWEVER, if dumped for the horse right away and spread - it will be fine.

As far as choking - a horse can choke on a single blade of grass if swallowed the wrong way. MOST choke is a horse eating too quickly due to being hungry.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks all, I'll give him a bit next time we mow a lawn, I'm sure he'll be super crazy about it


----------



## Sunda (Jul 20, 2010)

I've heard you shouldn't give grass clippings because it can contain toxic items horses would ordinarily bypass but don't if it's all clipped and mixed together. Also, they could consume too much at one time and founder if it contained too much sugar. After dealing with founder, it's something I would avoid at all cost. Once it's done it's done, and you have to live with it. If there's a chance of founder, I would not do it. Prevention is always the best medicine.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Johnson grass contains cyanide if it is cut and allowed to wilt for a while. Most other grasses do not have toxins in them. The main thing is that you don't feed massive amounts of the grass. He could colic and or founder. A small amount is a grand treat.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

This falls into the general thought of almost anything is OK in moderation.

A horse can gobble up quite a bit more grass clippings when fed in a pile than they would get out grazing in the same amount of time. So do not toss a huge pile of grass clipping to a horse that gets limited grass normally. 

Fresh cut grass is fine. Stored cut grass will ferment and mold.


Obviously pay attention to what you have mowed. Do not feed clippings from areas that have weeds that are toxic to horses. Do not feed clippings from a lawn that has chemicals on it.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There is nothing toxic in lawn clippings! Yes you could have an issue if you bagged them in a plastic bag and sealed them up for two days, but not if fed immediatly.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Production Acres said:


> There is nothing toxic in lawn clippings!


Really?
You know what weeds are in the lawns of everyone everywhere?
You know that they have not put chemicals on their lawn?

There can be toxic things in lawn clippings.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Production Acres said:


> There is nothing toxic in lawn clippings! Yes you could have an issue if you bagged them in a plastic bag and sealed them up for two days, but not if fed immediatly.


Is it me - or did you contradict yourself?

Lawn care services do not take the time to place the caution signs on the grass just to delay their departure. There is a reason for those signs.


----------



## Codysmom (Aug 4, 2011)

Feeding grass clippings is not a good idea. Have you stuck you hand inside of that Mower bag (in the picture you posted) and felt how hot and damp those clippings are? They will start fermenting almost immediatley inside that bag, not to mention how the collection in the bag causes them to 'Clump". Grass clippings put your horse at risk of choke, founder and colic. When your horse grazes on pasture they are actoally eating rather slowly because they have to work for that mouthful of grass. When they are fed clippings they can bolt them. A few clippings grabbed off of the lawn that was mowed without a catcher bag or hand picked, spread out should not be a problem but out of that bag, no way.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

The elderly neighbor ladies fed big handfuls of lawn clippings to my horses over the fence (without my permission of course *sigh*) and caused my 2 yo gelding to choke last year. 

I do not feed law clippings in bulk. A few small handfulls or when its well scattered over the ground so they cant take a huge mouthful is ok. If they can get a big mouthful, they can and will choke. I am not worried about the fermenting since its too dangerous to feed clippings in any bulk anyway. Its the mold that could cause a problem IME and that wont happen the first day.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Handfulls are ok but the main danger of feeding fresh grass clippings is colic. They'll scarf down the clippings like candy and it becomes hard packed in their gut. Found this out the hard way when I first got into horses. 

All you have to do to demonstrate how badly grass packs is try forcing your arm through your bag of clippings while thinking of your horses gut.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

fresh cut grass is only good if it is cut right away and given to the horse right away. after a few hours it starts to ferment which if a horse eats it will cause,colic,founder etc. as it can also continue to ferment in the gut.

the best way to feed grass clipping is NONE at ALL! or rake them enough so they don't clump and mold/ferment and allow them to dry before putting horses back out. it is NOT a good idea as per my veterinarian and other horse health articles. i have a feeling my sentiments were echoed though


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

NOOOOO!!! Do NOT feed your horse grass clippings from a lawn mower! The clippings go through the mechanism and pick up particles from inside the mower including GASOLINE!!! Also the extreme heat changes the chemical makeup of the grass possibly making it toxic! I know horses that have died and others 'just' coliced from this! 
I'm honestly suprised that you would consider giving them to your horse! Some inexperienced horse people I know used to do this as well until they thought about the gasoline factor, touched and smelled the clippings and saw horses colic and die. Why on earth would you take a chance and just hope that it would be ok? Trust me your horse won't mind if you just throw the clippings away... they are quite happy with regular non fermented/chemically altered possibly gasoline covered grass/hay.


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been told by vets to NOT feed your horse grass mown by a lawn mower because they can get colic witch is wen their bowel twists lots of horse die from it so I propably wouldn't


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

PonyGuru said:


> I have been told by vets to NOT feed your horse grass mown by a lawn mower because they can get colic witch is wen their bowel twists lots of horse die from it so I propably wouldn't


A colic is not just a bowel twisting. Grass isn't going to twist the bowls. Trust me. A colic is a general name for when the horse has a belly ache it could be any number of things from impaction to gas build up to a hole in the mesenteric rent where the intestine could go through to ulcers and beyond! Grass clipping could cause a blockage or a gas buildup. Not much else. Ofcourse depends if there are toxins in it it could cause a poisoning.

I recomend just a handful should be alright though.

Greetings from the almost vet tech!


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

SugarPlumLove said:


> Ofcourse depends if there are toxins in it it could cause a poisoning.
> 
> I recomend just a handful should be alright though.
> 
> ...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok by now you realize it's dangerous to feed fresh lawn clippings to horses. The key word being "fresh". Years ago I read an article in Horse & Rider magazine & it said you can feed these clippings if you spread them out & dry them first. Personally I mulch, horses can graze for their grass.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a mulching mower. I am not going to rake grass when I can let it lay there. And I am with you. The horses can pick their own. Mine are fat enough.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A handful may be OK, but more? NO! It takes an extremely short period of time (as little as 15 minutes) for cut grass to start fermenting. That makes it quite dangerous to feed. Also, choke is a very real concern. Here are good articles;

Lawn clippings dangerous fare for horses | Horsetalk - Horse nutrition and feeding articles and information

Grass Clippings Can Be Dangerous To Your Horse


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> What I read was that the clippings are already fermenting so not a good idea.


And they have more gasoline on them I have always been told not to feed grass clippings


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> gasoline on them I have always been told not to feed grass clippings


Exactly!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> And they have more gasoline on them I have always been told not to feed grass clippings


I don't like to feed gasoline............


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

wow...your guys mowers must be in bad need of repair....My mower does not go around leaving gasoline and oil on my lawn. I would not use it if it was leaving gasoline on anything because it could ignite...That is just not true at all unless your mower has a real problem. The exhaust doesnt even come out the bottom people.....lol


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Trinity3205 said:


> wow...your guys mowers must be in bad need of repair....My mower does not go around leaving gasoline and oil on my lawn. I would not use it if it was leaving gasoline on anything because it could ignite...That is just not true at all unless your mower has a real problem. The exhaust doesnt even come out the bottom people.....lol


That's good to know. Lol.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

> ...horses can graze for their grass...





> ...horses can pick their own...


Not if they're stalled 24/7. Or do they have some special powers?



> I'm honestly suprised that you would consider giving them to your horse!


I'm honestly surprised that you would be surprised when somebody is CONSIDERING something. Is it that bad to get an idea to do something and then go and try to get an advice from more experienced people whether it's good or not to actually do it? My bad that I even thought about it, sorry. What I was hoping for were construtive opinions explaining why it may be dangerous based on facts and reality, not just colourful shouts of thoughts telling me I've basically killed my horse just by thinking of feeding him grass. In case you have some special kind of mower that sprinkles gasoline all over the lawn, I apologise, but you should have stated before you can't feed grass clipping from THAT particular machine. I tried researching about gasoline leakage but honestly couldn't find a single website or article confirming this does happen. What I found were words of one lady that I'd like to kindly include here (I hope that's allowed) because I couldn't have said it better myself:

"If my mower were leaking gasoline or oil onto the grass, it would need repair, don't you think? Unless the equipment being used is leaking, fuel is stored in a closed system and doesn't contact the grasses. Any vehicle driven through a pasture or hay field gives off fumes. How do people think hay is harvested? By hand?"

No, our mower does not leave traces of gasoline behind, I checked with my boyfriend who just bought it and will check it once more thoroughly once we mow the lawn again.

And no, I'm not writing all this because I just have to defend my idea of feeding my horse lawn clippings so much, it's not like he'll suffer till the end of his life if he doesn't get any. I just don't understand how somebody can accuse me of wanting to hurt my horse when I'm just simply asking whether this and that would be safe for him. Even if all the lawn clippings were super poisonous, am I not allowed to ASK whether it's ok or not when I don't know that they're poisonous?


I apologise to all for overreacting a bit but I just don't like it when people ask for advices and instead of getting any they're being told how stupid they are for even thinking about it, especially when the person telling them so doesn't know much about the topic themselves.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Just wondering, and I'm probably waaay off base, but could the gasoline *fumes *get onto the grass, not the actual gasoline?


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll copy more of what I found.

"Diesel fumes are actually higher in greenhouse gases than gasoline fumes. Also, if diesel fuel is leaked, it requires heavy rains over a long period to wash it into the ground, while leaked gasoline will immediately evaporate into the air. So the fumes from mowers are less noxious than the fumes from diesel tractors, and leaks of gasoline don't contaminate the ground as readily as leaks of diesel fuel do.
Almost all tractors are fueled by petrodiesel fuel. Fumes are gases, and don't absorb into the ground and grasses, but rather rise into the air. This is why there is an issue with so many gas mowers being used since they are contributing to air pollution (as opposed to ground pollution). So, it really doesn't make much difference where gasoline fumes exit the vehicle...they still end up rapidly rising into the atmosphere."


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HollyBubbles said:


> Just wondering, and I'm probably waaay off base, but could the gasoline *fumes *get onto the grass, not the actual gasoline?


Fumes....
Well, I suppose the exhaust from the mower could leave some residue on everything if it is does not float away, etc. 

I would think that if the fumes were a problem then all that hay you feed would have the same problem, because it is cut and baled by machines that also produce fumes.


I have to agree that if your mower is leaving gasoline on your grass you have bigger problems than what to feed your horse. Your lawn mower is seriously in need of repairs. Where the grass contacts the lawn mower is not where the lawn more is processing the fuel.
And all you people who think that mowing puts harmful stuff on your grass, do you not ever mow your pastures?


Mr. AB mows into the paddocks when he mows the fence line. Horses think they are in heaven. No piles of grass to go bad. They have to pick up the little pieces and I would assume they are subjected to no more fumes than if he mowed the same spot blowing out (fumes would still be there).

I do not think anyone is saying that you should take your bagger and dump it in one huge pile in your paddock and let your one horse gobble it until they get sick.

Dad/hubby/brother/sister/mom is mowing the lawn, you know the lawn has not been treated with any chemicals so you grab a couple of handfuls and toss them over the fence to Dobbin (who does not have any medical issues that preclude him from having such a treat)..... no harm done.


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

I've always heard it was very dangerous and after hearing a few horror stories regarding it I was always too scared to feed it to my guys. Might be a good question for the vet!


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Not if they're stalled 24/7.:shock: I sincerly hope you do not mean locked inside a box stall 24/7! Or do they have some special powers?

I'm honestly surprised that you would be surprised when somebody is CONSIDERING something. Is it that bad to get an idea to do something and then go and try to get an advice from more experienced people whether it's good or not to actually do it? No of course not I didn't mean to put you down at all I was just surprised that even after people had told you it could be harmful to your horse you were still going to give him some. And if you came on her to get advice from more experienced people why not listen to that experience? I grew up on a farm, which I started running at age 11 and have never fed mowed grass because I know horses who have coliced badly after being given just a few handfuls and one case where a horse died and in the autopsy they found traces of the same gasoline used in their mower in his hindgut. They had just given him grass from their mower which was fairly new and in good shape and they had checked it out well before hand. What I was hoping for were construtive opinions I was trying to be constructive! explaining why it may be dangerous based on facts and reality, not just colourful shouts of thoughts telling me I've basically killed my horse just by thinking of feeding him grass. That is not at all what I said and letting him graze would be great for him especially if he's kept in a stall 24/7 they need to stretch their legs and move around it's really important for their health. In case you have some special kind of mower that sprinkles gasoline all over the lawn, I apologise, but you should have stated before you can't feed grass clipping from THAT particular machine. I tried researching about gasoline leakage but honestly couldn't find a single website or article confirming this does happen. So? just because something isn't documented on the internet doesnt mean it hasn't happened I would be looking more at vet reports instead. Unfortunatley probably in most of these cases the owners never even know what caused their horse to colic or die and just attribute it to mystery colic. I can't even count the number of cases I know that are sumed up to be mystery colics.  
And no, I'm not writing all this because I just have to defend my idea of feeding my horse lawn clippings so much, it's not like he'll suffer till the end of his life if he doesn't get any. I just don't understand how somebody can accuse me of wanting to hurt my horse I never said that! I'm sure you care alot about your horse which is why you started this thread in the first place. But if it is possibly going to harm and even kill your horse why would you even consider giving him a handful? when I'm just simply asking whether this and that would be safe for him. Even if all the lawn clippings were super poisonous, am I not allowed to ASK whether it's ok or not when I don't know that they're poisonous?


I apologise to all for overreacting a bit but I just don't like it when people ask for advices and instead of getting any they're being told how stupid they are for even thinking about it... you aren't stupid,just maybe being a bit naive if hoping that it will be fine just because you checked your mower over with your boyfriend. Personally I wouldnt risk it but that is totally up to you! Maybe check with your vet before giving him anymore? especially when the person telling them so doesn't know much about the topic themselves all I can do is :lol: laugh at this

I hope you check with a couple of vets before giving your horsie any and maybe take him out of that stall once in a while so he can stretch those legs!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

You seriously think I have my horse locked in a stall 24/7 and never take him out? Maybe check some photos of him and decide for yourself whether that's what a horse that does't get proper care and exercise looks like. Anyway, I have nothing more to add here, you obviously didn't even read my first post otherwise you wouln't state many of the things you did. Everybody have a good evening.


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

mumiinek said:


> You seriously think I have my horse locked in a stall 24/7 sorry that's what you said! and never take him out? Maybe check some photos of him and decide for yourself whether that's what a horse that does't get proper care and exercise looks like. Anyway, I have nothing more to add here, you obviously didn't even read my first post otherwise you wouln't state many of the things you did. Everybody have a good evening.


Please don't take offense I was just trying to help keep your horse out of harms way! I'm sure you take good care of your horse if you started this thread you obviously do care about him just trying to help save another pony from suffering because of people thinking oh i checked my mower it will be fine or a couple handfuls wont hurt etc...


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Answering the OP's question, it would be fine to feed grass clippings. But it would be best if the catcher bag was removed and then just pick up the grass off the ground, just to prevent it fermenting from the heat and moisture. And of course in small amounts, if you give a big pile they gobble it up and can't properly digest it. Because they get it quicker, and their stomach isn't releasing the proper things to digest the grass. Causing colic, and founder is a danger as well. So, in small amounts, spread out, immediately after cut, I don't see a problem with it at all. You just have to be careful of course 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

If grass clippings killed horses I would have had problems already. My 4 horses and 1 boarded horse gets grass clipping every month. We would mow the yard let the grass sit for about an hour. Then our horses are sometimes allowed in the electric fence or we rake up the cut grass with a pull behind rank, no heat is built up if don’t right. Then we dump the bag out over a pig area in the pasture for the horses. We have had no problems doing it this way and should I mention that one horse is known to coke on food often, one horse is a hard keeper, one is a senior horse and the two get fat off of air. Now, I will agree if your lawn mower isn’t working right, if your put chemicals on your yard and or put it in a bag that collects heat. My bag is like mesh bag and it’s driven by a broom going over the ground to put the grass in the bag. Also if we mow the tall areas of our pasture we don’t keep the horses off it. One a side note out neighbor would dump grass in our pasture over the fence and we asked her to stop dumping the grass clippings, but if his yard had no chemicals on it we would let him as long as he would not make piles. We haven’t changed our method in years. But I do agree it should be fed with caution.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I never feed a horse fresh cut grass. I have seen a horse colic from it and of course there is the possibility of founder from the fermenting process.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never given mine clippings. While chances are they would be fine, I'm always for erring on the side of caution. 

I just bushhogged part of our pastures yesterday and horses won't be moved back on them until it's raked and removed. Our local garden club is picking them up to use in their compost pile along with my manure pile. Win win! Don't have to spread poo or pick up the grass myself 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Gotta chime in. I DO feed grass clippings to my horses. My horses are on 4 acres of pasture, and there is probably more rye and less brohme in the 1 acre that I have to mow, certainly there is a lot of clover growing out in my biggest pasture and dandelions (they LOVE those) and fescue and noninoquous weeds, like burdock, which won't hurt them. I use NO pesiticides on my lawn, because I am allergic to all of them. DH rides the riding mower and we have a tag along yard sweeper to pick up with. I have a bag push mower and I empty the contents and feed same to my horses and to 2 flocks of chickens. (I have a laying flock and I'm raising a new laying flock plus the roosters to slaughter for eating, so I am eating the grass, too, used, so to speak.)
I have been doing this since 2000, if that helps--maybe that makes me an expert, if not, then I am a 'user.'
My experience? If my horses like the pasture better--which my previous horses seeded, having been a corn field with the previous owners--they ignore the piles, and I end up tilling same up for gardening...later.
If they are interested, I rake or kick the piles down to dry some.
If you mow/feed the grass, and you have a choice in the matter, you might feed grass that was mowed in the morning. In the afternoon grass has a higher sugar content. The same advice goes for turning out horses who are NOT on pasture. In the spring my Vet has advised me to only give my horses about an hour to graze on any pasture that is high and growing quickly. She spends the spring attending to grass founder cases. I have never had a grass founder case, but I am careful, and take it day by day in the fast grass growing season.
This is like anything else you do with your horses. Use moderation, start with a little and keep track of your results. =D


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I've got only one experience, or rather, "contiguous" experience, as it was a horse belonging to the leasors/mgrs of the pasture & tack room where I kept my horse in high school: a neighbor from across the road dumped his grass clippings into the pasture, the horse ate & died. He was an awesome half-Arab roan, RIP!

We'd been brought up with our horsey elders telling us never to feed grass clippings, & we took this as proof that they were right. We never thunk about a possible safe way to feed clippings, as, cool, small amounts, etc., yet judging by those here who've fed clippings for years, with those provisions, there must be more to the story. Still a scary prospect, for me, though!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

mumiinek said:


> I apologise to all for overreacting a bit ...


I don't think you are over-reacting. I've been on other threads on other forums about this topic, ad nauseum.
I THINK most people understand that poisins, like those that kill dandelions on your lawn, would nix the propspect of mowing, sweeping and feeding same to your horse. I don't think people remember that they've used Seven on their garden, or RoundUP on the weeds on their driveway, and that could end up in their grass, too.
It's a little like, "Why didn't I lose a pound this week--I stuck to my diet?", and conveniently forgetting the cookies you ate while you watched a scary movie.
As I said, I use NOTHING on my lawn, garden or driveway. I am careful to not feed lots and lots of fresh, spring, wet mowed grass to them. You know, if you mow and don't sweep it, it can dry out, and it starts to look like hay. If you're at ALL concerned, let it dry a day or two before you sweep/feed it. I have lots of dandelions, which my horses LOVE, and fescue, and some rye. 
Yesterday DH and I mowed the one acre (the only job our little town demands that you do, sans any convenants.) We swept it and put the piles out. (BTW, we are in the middle of a drought.) Our horses, as they do, munched on them for a while, then left to munch on other parts of the pasture, then one was back this morning num numming. Maybe 1/3 of it is gone. They will, as usual, eat some, let the rest dry, and come back later, IF it tastes better than the pasture.
WHATever is left will soften my training area for the next session.
Do what you want, with my blessing.


----------



## Bay Lee (Aug 27, 2011)

The instant the blade of grass is cut, Its starts to forment..I would never take that chance and feed cut grass to my horse...But to each their own, Im sure pleanty of people do it, and never had a problem, Its up the the owner to take that chance, and hope there will be no problems..,,


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Bay Lee said:


> The instant the blade of grass is cut, Its starts to forment..I would never take that chance and feed cut grass to my horse...But to each their own, Im sure pleanty of people do it, and never had a problem, Its up the the owner to take that chance, and hope there will be no problems..,,


You realize that hay is grass?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That is exactly what I was thinking, MLS.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking, MLS.


What are we doing to our poor horses?! Feeding them grass hay?!

Bay Lee - it's the BAGGED clippings that can ferment.


----------



## Bay Lee (Aug 27, 2011)

[QUOTEBay Lee - it's the BAGGED clippings that can fermentQUOTE]

well my vet warned me never to feed grass that was cut, the BO asked is she could send the clippings into the pasture while cutting her lawn, and we were told it was a chance to take....


to answer your question Alwaysbehind, this is what he said, the grass instanly forments, which brings the sugar count very high to the clippings...But, like I said before, its everyones personal choice, I choose not to take the chance..


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Did the vet tell you the reason was what you posted it to be?


I would guess the vet told you that for many of the other reasons that are listed here.


----------



## Bay Lee (Aug 27, 2011)

To answer your question Alwaysbehind, this is what he said, the grass instanly forments, which brings the sugar count very high to the clippings...But, like I said before, its everyones personal choice, I choose not to take the chance..


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

I think some confusion or understanding of the post is apparent. (or is it me)
The replies indicate the horse should not be on grass for to long, the result being founder. My horses and the horses of my friends live in open paddocks and eat grass. All day and night.
In the spring when the sugar content of the grass is high they get what we call the joys of spring (mountains of energy) can be an interesting ride. 
Founder is generally if the horse becomes over weight. Perhaps its the type of grass in NZ. 
They do get hay but as a suplement not the main feed.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Please...it is ferment, not forment.

I have been feeding clippings to my horses for 50 years without issues. However, there are some common sense precautions that are prudent. I don't "bag" clippings, which can indeed quickly initiate the fermentation process...I would never feed wet bagged clippings - that is asking for trouble. I let the mower spray the clippings, leave them to partially dry out, then rake and then feed - the result being "freshly made hay" if you will. I don't overfeed the clippings...it's not that the clippings themselves are unhealthy, but rather that horses ingest them much faster than they ingest hay or pasture grass, which can spike their nutrients and cause issues, as can any form of quick high nutrition feeding. The other thing is mowers should be in good repair with no leaks. Benzine from leaking mowers is not something you want horses to ingest...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

it's grass, use some common sense, it's grass, horses eat grass, its not gonna develop poison because its cut,


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Bay Lee said:


> well my vet warned me never to feed grass that was cut


Do you know that hay is grass that was cut? What do you feed your horses? Hand picked grass? What's the difference anyway?


----------



## Bay Lee (Aug 27, 2011)

OK, let me get this straight, you guys are actually compairing what comes out of your lawn mower, to hay that is sod, planted, grown, cultivated,dried and bailed by a farmer to feed horses.....



> Do you know that hay is grass that was cut? What do you feed your horses? Hand picked grass? What's the difference anyway?


really??????



> it's grass, use some common sense, it's grass, horses eat grass, its not gonna develop poison because its cut,


I am using common sense......


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Bay Lee said:


> OK, let me get this straight, you guys are actually compairing what comes out of your lawn mower, to hay that is sod, planted, grown, cultivated,dried and bailed by a farmer to feed horses.....


We don't have such special horse hay making factories here that plant and cultivate it. We just have grass, that we cut, dry and feed (and believe it or not, when we buy a hay bale, it's made exactly the same way). Our hay comes from our gardens, meadows and pastures and is grown in exactly the same way as our lawn. We don't have to plant anything, it's all natural. The only difference between the lawn around our house and the meadow that the horses get their regular lunch from is that our lawn is kept short. If we let it grow half a metre high, there would be no difference. So then it would be ok to cut it and feed it to horses? Oh, wait, I'm still not a farmer, drat...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

mumiinek said:


> We don't have such special horse hay making factories here that plant and cultivate it. We just have grass, that we cut, dry and feed (and believe it or not, when we buy a hay bale, it's made exactly the same way). Our hay comes from our gardens, meadows and pastures and is grown in exactly the same way as our lawn. We don't have to plant anything, it's all natural. The only difference between the lawn around our house and the meadow that the horses get their regular lunch from is that our lawn is kept short. If we let it grow half a metre high, there would be no difference. So then it would be ok to cut it and feed it to horses? Oh, wait, I'm still not a farmer, drat...


Most hay fields here (US) are planted with specific seeds depending on what kind of hay you want to grow. I have hay fields that are a mix of different grasses & legumes. I have my hay tested for nutritional value & the core sample is representative of the whole field. Before they get tired or weedy I replant.
My lawn is one kind of grass that I never reseed.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I've never heard about that, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Bay Lee said:


> OK, let me get this straight, you guys are actually compairing what comes out of your lawn mower, to hay that is sod, planted, grown, cultivated,dried and bailed by a farmer to feed horses.....


Well, I am safe then. Because a good portion of my lawn was seeded at the same time with the same seed that we seeded not only the hay lot with but the pasture with too.

And, the same guy cuts and bales the hay at this place as mows the lawn.


----------



## Bay Lee (Aug 27, 2011)

> Well, I am safe then. Because a good portion of my lawn was seeded at the same time with the same seed that we seeded not only the hay lot with but the pasture with too.


 
OK, well then its not the same thing here in NB, Our lawn does not grow timothy, alfalfa and Brome hay...Our hay is cut from Fields that are specificly grow for livestock...So of course we are going to have a difference of opinion since we do not do things the same way..It does not mean either way is better, Im sure we all want what is best for our boys...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Um...My hay is cut from a field too. A field that was planted just to be hay. Timothy is a grass. Maybe you were not aware of that.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Just a little more to my earlier responce. We don't cut our lawns we turn the horses loose for the day, sorts the grass and provides a little entertainment watching the horse trying to get into the garden without being spotted.
I really do think they know what they are doing.


----------

